# CROSS and Church Doors



## vipgraphx (Jan 25, 2012)

Something different.....




cross by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




church door by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 25, 2012)

#1 Hmm, curious if the first one required HDR? It doesn't seem to me that DR is high enough for HDR,  just curious what your reason was for HDR?

Did you bracket here or just single exposure tone map? Nice textures and detail. There's uneven brightness, specifically the middle is more bright than the rest of the cross. 

#2  I think you had an interesting opportunity here to get a nice reflection from the door in the tile. Often HDR brings out detail in reflections.

 Aside from that, the bright spot in the middle of the door is distracting for me. The symmetry of the scene works well, with the shadows creeping up either edge of the frame, I'm torn if I would hug in tighter on the crop or not, since there is a lot of empty space.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 25, 2012)

Believe it or not the first picture was shot almost in near dark conditions. There was a lamp on but was projecting ambient light and reflected off the ceiling. I used 3 manual exposures. It is amazing what detail extractor can do in NIK color effex. To me this look like it was shot in outside sunset lighting.

#2 I agree with you on that middle light glare. When I shot this it was low light as well. On my last frame which is set to be over exposed someone entered the church from behind me and thus why you see the light glare. IF it was not for that I would be more satisfied. I may try to use just the two bracketed photos and see if I get better results.


----------

